# Sicherheits-Update für SquirrelMail



## Newsfeed (13 Mai 2009)

Das Update schließt mehrere XSS-Lücken sowie eine Server-Side-Code-Injection-Lücke, die es sogar ermöglichen soll, eigenen Code auf einem Server auszuführen,

Weiterlesen...


----------

